# The Witcher: Zweite Netflix-Staffel sorgt für Spieler-Boost auf Steam



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Zweite Netflix-Staffel sorgt für Spieler-Boost auf Steam*

					Die zweite Staffel von The Witcher auf Netflix beschert dem Rollenspiel The Witcher 3 von CD Projekt gehörig Aufmerksamkeit. Die Spielerzahlen auf Steam sind im Zusammenhang mit dem Release der neuen Folgen deutlich gestiegen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Zweite Netflix-Staffel sorgt für Spieler-Boost auf Steam*


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Januar 2022)

Habe von der Serie nicht viel gesehen weil ich selber kein Netflix habe, sondern bei Bekannten geschaut. 
Aber hoffe nur das die Fans dann nicht enttäuscht werden, weil Spiel ist etwas anders von der Story als die Serie.


----------



## Govego (8. Januar 2022)

"Zweite Netflix-Staffel sorgt für Spieler-Boost auf Steam"

Soweit ich mich erinnere, war das bei der ersten Staffel genauso. Eine Wiederholung dessen wundert mich also nicht!


----------



## BxBender (8. Januar 2022)

Ich spiele aber doch auf GOG ! ^^ ;-P

Hatte Teil 1 und 2 schon alnge durch udn war mit 3 angefangen, hatte es dann wegen den kommenden DLC und dem Warten auf Vega pausiert gehabt.
Das dauerte natürlich, dann hatte ich noch andere Spiele hier und da, die ja nicht so lange dauern würden, etc. etc. etc..
Jetzt mit der TV Serie hab ich endlich wieder weitergemacht - und suchte das Ding förmlich, gleich wieder so wie damals. Tolles Spiel!


----------



## xxRathalos (8. Januar 2022)

Ich warte auf den Release der neuen Version bevor ich W3 wieder anfange.

Mfg Ratha


----------



## Gast1664917803 (8. Januar 2022)

Ich warte wiederum auf die erbosten Kommentare einiger ganz spezieller Zuschauer bzw. Witchergameneulinge, wieso gewisse Ethnien nicht im Spiel vorkommen.
Inklusive Sprüchlein wie..."das Spiel ist aber eine schlechte Kopie der Serie". 
Fehlt ein Popcornsmilie...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grendizer (8. Januar 2022)

Ich bin bis jetzt mit der Serie zufrieden, leichte Kost aber unterhaltsam. Brauch keine genaue Nacherzählung des Spiels oder der Bücher. 

Witcher 3 werd ich wieder anfassen, sobald das Update draußen ist. Das Spiel hat ein zweites Durchspielen sicherlich verdient.


----------



## huenni87 (8. Januar 2022)

Grendizer schrieb:


> Ich bin bis jetzt mit der Serie zufrieden, leichte Kost aber unterhaltsam. Brauch keine genaue Nacherzählung des Spiels oder der Bücher.
> 
> Witcher 3 werd ich wieder anfassen, sobald das Update draußen ist. Das Spiel hat ein zweites Durchspielen sicherlich verdient.



Geht mir auch so. Auch wenn die zweite Staffel sich sehr viele Änderungen gegenüber den Büchern erlaubt finde ich diese Änderungen durchaus gut. Am Ende muss man die Serie ja auch für ein breiteres Netflix Publikum anpassen und ändert demnach die ein oder andere Sache. Eine 1:1 Nacherzählung der Bücher hatte ich bei der Serie aber auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## Phobos001 (9. Januar 2022)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Auch wenn die zweite Staffel sich sehr viele Änderungen gegenüber den Büchern erlaubt finde ich diese Änderungen durchaus gut. Am Ende muss man die Serie ja auch für ein breiteres Netflix Publikum anpassen und ändert demnach die ein oder andere Sache. Eine 1:1 Nacherzählung der Bücher hatte ich bei der Serie aber auch nicht erwartet.


Gewisse Änderungen an der Story sind ja auch völlig okay, wenn es ordentlich gemacht wird, siehe "The Expanse".
Was Netflix hier jedoch mit den Charakteren der Vorlage macht, ist eine bodenlose Frechheit.

Achtung , ab hier sind Spoiler enthalten !

Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll, so viel Unsinn wurde hier von Netflix/Hissrich veranstaltet.

Alleine das in der GEHEIMEN Festung der Hexer wilde Partys mit diversen Prostituierten aus dem Nachbardorf (hä?) gefeiert werden,hat mich stutzig werden lassen.
Dann wurde aus Eskel statt einem großen Bruder für Ciri, ein ausgemachtes Arschloch , das anschließend auch noch getötet wird.
Dann können die Hexer auf einmal ohne Magier(Triss) ihre Mutagene nicht mehr herstellen, was den Kaer Morhen Part das letzte bisschen Glaubwürdigkeit nimmt.
Die meisten Charaktere der Serie haben eigentlich nur noch den Namen mit denen aus den Büchern gemeinsam.
Aus Cahir wurde ein speichelleckender General von Kaiser Emhyr....ach ne der heißt in der Serie ja jetzt Emir.
Francesca Findabair wurde von einer mysteriösen mächtigen Elfenmagierin zur leidenden Elfenmama, die statt ihrer gefürchteten trainierten Scoia'tael, nur noch Waschlappen in ihrer "Armee" hat.
Vilgefortz hat eine Liebesbeziehung mit Tissaia de Vries, während Yennefer Ciri für ihre eigene Magie opfern möchte.
Ich könnte noch lange so weiter machen, aber das würde hier jeden Rahmen sprengen.

Fakt ist, das die Netflix Serie auf so vielen Ebenen falsch ist, das man nicht mal mehr von "angelehnt" sprechen kann.
Von technischen Unzulänglichkeiten fange ich gar nicht erst an.
Warum müssen Rittersporns Lieder wie schlechte moderne Popsongs klingen ?
Warum sehen die Monster aus, als würden diese aus dem letzten Pokemon stammen ?

Dabei hatte Staffel 2 durchaus auch ein paar positive Aspekte.
Henry Cavill spielt einen perfekten Geralt, und selbst die Geschichte rund um die Monolithen hätte eine interessante Erweiterung der Welt darstellen können.
Auch die Folge  über Nivellen war unterhaltsam, bis sie aus ihm völlig unnötiger Weise einen Vergewaltiger machen......


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Januar 2022)

Meinen dritten TW3 Durchgang gibt's erst mit Staffel 3 und dem bis dahin hoffentlich vorhandenen Update. Hätte auch fast gestartet mit Staffel 2, aber lohnt sich ja nicht wirklich ohne das kurz bevorstehende Update.


----------



## facehugger (9. Januar 2022)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Dabei hatte Staffel 2 durchaus auch ein paar positive Aspekte.
> *Henry Cavill spielt einen perfekten Geralt*, und selbst die Geschichte rund um die Monolithen hätte eine interessante Erweiterung der Welt darstellen können.
> Auch die Folge  über Nivellen war unterhaltsam, bis sie aus ihm völlig unnötiger Weise einen Vergewaltiger machen......


Da bin ich voll bei dir, nur bin ich bei weitem nicht so involviert wie du Bis jetzt wurde ich gut unterhalten, vom Spiel und der Serie...

Gruß


----------



## Phobos001 (10. Januar 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll bei dir, nur bin ich bei weitem nicht so involviert wie du Bis jetzt wurde ich gut unterhalten, vom Spiel und der Serie...
> 
> Gruß


Was heißt involviert, ich bin Fan der Bücher.
Ich habe mich tierisch auf die Serie gefreut, gerade nachdem mit Nachdruck betont wurde, das man sich hier an die Buchvorlage hält.
Wenn Charaktere mit ihren Vorbildern nichts mehr gemeinsam haben, ist etwas gewaltig schief gegangen,da mag der Rest der Serie noch so unterhaltsam sein.
Diese hat man immerhin durch diverse Romane und Kurzgeschichten hindurch begleitet.

Um es dir ein bisschen zu verdeutlichen was Netflix hier veranstaltet hat.
Man stelle sich vor es wird eine Star Wars Serie angekündigt, die sich die alte Trilogie als Vorbild nimmt.
Bei erscheinen stellt man jedoch fest, das der Orden der Jedi plötzlich das Universum unterjochen möchte, und sich Darth Vader als Weltraum Ghandi aufmacht, um der Galaxie Liebe und Frieden zu bringen.

Das ist einfach auf zu vielen Ebenen falsch, um hier ein Auge zudrücken zu können.


----------



## facehugger (10. Januar 2022)

Wann hat man sich bei Verfilmungen schon genauestens an die Buchverlage gehalten? Mir sind da recht wenige Titel bekannt.

Türlich kann ich deinen Missmut/Ärger nachvollziehen. Würde mir/anderen wohl ähnlich gehen, wenn gewisse Personen (die man beim lesen liebgewonnen hat) auf einmal gestrichen oder Handlungsstränge entfernt/umgekrempelt werden.

Aber das ist seit langem Usus. Beschwer dich bei den Geldgebern/Filmstudios, die letztendlich am Drücker sind. Das kann weg, den brauchen wir nicht, die Szene ist überflüssig...

Im Endeffekt kann ein Film/Serie einer Buchverlage gar nicht wirklich gerecht werden. Weder vom Umfang noch den Erwartungen, dem eigenen "Kopfkino", das sich beim Lesen gebildet hat.

Gruß


----------



## huenni87 (10. Januar 2022)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Was heißt involviert, ich bin Fan der Bücher.
> Ich habe mich tierisch auf die Serie gefreut, gerade nachdem mit Nachdruck betont wurde, das man sich hier an die Buchvorlage hält.
> Wenn Charaktere mit ihren Vorbildern nichts mehr gemeinsam haben, ist etwas gewaltig schief gegangen,da mag der Rest der Serie noch so unterhaltsam sein.
> Diese hat man immerhin durch diverse Romane und Kurzgeschichten hindurch begleitet.
> ...



Ich antworte mal auf den Beitrag, der schließt aber deine Aufzählung mit ein. 

Wenn man Fan der Bücher ist, kann ich verstehen dass man mit den Änderungen unzufrieden ist. Ganz klar. 

Ich sehe das sehr viel neutraler. Am Beispiel Eskel. Der 0815 Netflix Zuschauer der Witcher nicht kennt, also weder Bücher noch Spiele, ist das völlig Wumpe wer Eskel in den Büchern war. Der nimmt das so hin und gut. Auch die Erzählungen die dazu gedichtet wurden im vergleich zum Buch. 

Deswegen sagte ich vorher ja schon, die Serie muss ein deutlich größeres Publikum ansprechen und ist eben kein Fanservice für die Buchfans. Dazu gehört das du einem großem Publikum gewisse Dinge anders erzählen musst, bzw. dich alleine aufgrund des Formates "Serie" nicht an die Erzählstruktur eines Buches 1:1 halten kannst. Auch hier wieder. Der 0815 Zuschauer schaut die Serie und bewertet die für sich. Die wenigsten sind aber im Vorfeld so tief in dem Thema drin, dass sie alles was sie da sehen werden hinterfragen. 

Mir sind die Änderungen aufgefallen und ich habe beim schauen schon gesagt, dass diese Änderungen vielen Buchfans nicht gefallen werden. Der Rest in meinem Umfeld weiß aber ja gar nichts von diesen Änderungen und daher nehmen die das so hin. 

Und auch wenn ich jetzt Gefahr laufe dir als Fan der Bücher auf die Füße zu treten, auch die Bücher von Sapkowski haben mehr als genug kleine und größere Fehler und Probleme in der Erzählung. Handwerklich sind die alles andere als perfekt. 

Und ich muss auch Widersprechen. Schon bei Staffel 1 der Netflix Serie wurde schon von Anfang an gesagt, dass es keine 1:1 Umsetzung der Bücher wird und es Änderungen an Charakteren und Story geben wird. Das kannst du auch überall noch nachlesen. 

Die Serie war nie als 1:1 Umsetzung geplant. Oftmals erwarten das auch nur die Fans der Bücher.


----------

